# Breeding Checklist



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

5 gallon tank (breeding)
x 20 gallon growout
sponge filter
Hikari First Bites
x Infusoria
x Mosquito larvae
Anacharis/silk plants
x Fry containers (for jarring)
Snail
Jar heating tub
Ich/Velvet meds
2 extra heaters
Frozen Bloodworms (conditioning & later fry food) Golden Pearls

Do you think I'm prepared? P.S. I was going to have the breeding process as a science project. What do you think? What type of snail should I use in the breeding & growout tanks?


Breeding in 5 gallon, Growout in 20 gallon. Feeding: yolk sac,1-2 days, Infusoria, Egg yolk & First Bites For first 1-2 weeks. ML & Golden Pearls For the next few weeks. Then GP, Frozen Bloodworms, & Crushed pellets & Flakes.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Pellet don't beat live food.
Get some bbs n Microworm 
Fry are picky eater n don't usually eat pellet or flake until like a month or two old.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Plus live plants.
Plus a few bucket for water change n store water


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking, What do you mean by this symbol (x)?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, What do you mean by this symbol (x)?


Probably what they already have... it's a checklist :-D

I would eliminate the egg yolk, the first bites, and the flakes. Stay with bbs, infusoria, microworms, (other worms), and decaps


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Probably what they already have... it's a checklist :-D
> 
> I would eliminate the egg yolk, the first bites, and the flakes. Stay with bbs, infusoria, microworms, (other worms), and decaps


That would definitely make sense. I guess it is too late for me to think at the moment.:-D Thanks VM.

@OP: I agree. Take away the dry foods until they are 2-3 months depending on size. Though a more accurate way would be waiting until they're .85 inches to 1 inch in size. This is what I usually feed them (well try to feed them anyway) at this size.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If this is your first spawn I do recommend a larger tank (10 gallons). You will need live food like BBS. Those foods listed are not good for growing fry. And some Atison Betta Pro when get to be the size of eating pellets (trust me it's like steroids for fry).


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all! I hope to get some BBS, VE or MW. Does anyone have a sample culture for a cheap price? I was going to use a 5 gallon because I want to use a smaller tank. Yes Curly, I forgot about buckets. I said Anacharis, and sorry, I will use pellets for later on thx. MRV, I'll get my hands on some Attisons. I've heard of people using egg yolk and First Bites with spawns, I thought it worked.... huh. Thank You all so much!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know about First Bites, but egg yolk can be used in a pinch, but there are better choices as you can see.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Again I recommend a larger tank due to your lack of experience in spawning. A lot can go wrong in a smaller tank that a new breeder would be completely unaware of. It most likely will be fine but I stand by my recommendation.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I don't mean to be stubborn, but I'd like to see how it goes with the 5, and if something goes wrong, I have the 20 in a pinch. Thanks again!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

bettalover2000 said:


> What type of snail should I use in the breeding & growout tanks?


&, does anyone have a culture of MW, BBS or VE for cheap?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well to answer the question, I usually use three or more pond snails, but this time I'm using two or three mystery snails. They are bigger.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I think my petco has Mystery snails, would these be safe for the fry? I would QT them of course. Wait, 2 or 3? Wouldn't they breed?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would suggest a 10 gallon for breeding, 5 gallon is pretty small for two betta's :| but it really depends on the pair, but good luck  also try some HBH baby bites am feeding that to my fry from my spawn "Sparta" it's better than hikari (i have both  i suggest HBH) also my i see the pair your gonna spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

betta lover1507 said:


> i would suggest a 10 gallon for breeding, 5 gallon is pretty small for two betta's :| but it really depends on the pair, but good luck  also try some HBH baby bites am feeding that to my fry from my spawn "Sparta" it's better than hikari (i have both  i suggest HBH) also my i see the pair your gonna spawn?


Pet store food is actually bad for adult bettas so I don't even know what the fry food is like. The best pellet foods are Atison Betta Pro and Atison Betta Starter (fry food). 

Aquabid has auctions that include several cultures for around $20 and some include BBS eggs.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

MrVampire181 would you be able to find those in stores?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I got mine from the IBC website but I have not seen them in stores. They are cheap at around $6 total for both not including shipping. I'm sure they can be found on Aquabid for cheap.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I, too get my betta food from the IBC site. IMO Atison's Betta Pro is excellent food for adults.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I love AB. I hope to get some VE & MW from there. Can I feed fry blackworms or daphnia?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If they're big enough.
Cheap healthy food source uncook shrimp
U can get a lb for 8 dollars


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Blackworms and daphnia are too big for small fry, but adults love them.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

How big do the fry have to be to eat the above foods? Uncooked shrimp? Wow, that would be handy. How bid do they have to be for that?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Chop them down to bite size if the food is to big.
I don't usually introduce those type of food until they're two month.
I use to use chicken liver but the water get dirty up to quick.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

MrV, (or anyone) do you have any bbs eggs for sale?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you could post that on the classification area  hope it helps


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I don't have 100 posts yet :/...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettalover2000 said:


> I don't have 100 posts yet :/...


Go to different sections and add any kind of information that can be useful to anyone. Even if it isn't much it still helps out. It's better than posting just some random posts all over.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

That's what I try to do. I don't want to get banned for too many trivial posts. :/ Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is actually what we try to limit on this forum ( too many irrelevant posts )

I'm sure you know enough to help people. Maybe in the breeding section, just add a few blurbs?


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

lol. Thanks. I feel special....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Helping others is the best way to do it.


----------

